# Oggi in libreria ho trovato ...



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

Non ho trovato una discussione sulle ultimissime uscite, sia buone che non...

Comincio ovviamente io, con Mr Mercedes. Il nuovo romanzo di Stephen King mi sta prendendo molto, sono a una trentina di pagine e interrompere è stato DIFFICILE


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non ho trovato una discussione sulle ultimissime uscite, sia buone che non...
> 
> Comincio ovviamente io, con Mr Mercedes. Il nuovo romanzo di Stephen King mi sta prendendo molto, sono a una trentina di pagine e interrompere è stato DIFFICILE


Sai che l'ho messo nella mia "wish list" sarà uno dei miei prossimi acquisti


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Sai che l'ho messo nella mia "wish list" sarà uno dei miei prossimi acquisti


Finora mi sta piacendo da matti... attenzione a non leggere il riassunto in copertina, pare che ci sia uno spoiler!


----------



## zanna (6 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Finora mi sta piacendo da matti... attenzione a non leggere il riassunto in copertina, pare che ci sia uno spoiler!


Il protagonista muore avvelenato dalla danna delle pulizie


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Il protagonista muore avvelenato dalla danna delle pulizie


Il protagonista uccide la moglie a cornate, non si conoscono i motivi dell'insano gesto


----------



## zanna (6 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il protagonista uccide la moglie a cornate, non si conoscono i motivi dell'insano gesto


Avrà avuto dei validi motivi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

ho già letto svariate recensioni


----------



## zanna (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho già letto svariate recensioni


Vai di spoiler allora ...


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vai di spoiler allora ...


Non ce prova', bionda


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Vai di spoiler allora ...


ma anche no :rotfl:
in ogni caso non sono un'amante di King, questo però mi incuriosisce. chissà


----------



## zanna (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma anche no :rotfl:
> in ogni caso non sono un'amante di King, questo però mi incuriosisce. chissà


Dai in fondo cosa vuoi che siano 400 pagg ... ma alla fine quanti morti? :mexican:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dai in fondo cosa vuoi che siano 400 pagg ... ma alla fine quanti morti? :mexican:


Il numero delle pagine non mi ha mai spaventato. tra l'altro uno dei libri più belli che ho letto ne aveva 1032


----------



## zanna (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Il numero delle pagine non mi ha mai spaventato. tra l'altro *uno dei libri più belli che ho letto ne aveva 1032*


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma anche no :rotfl:
> in ogni caso non sono un'amante di King, questo però mi incuriosisce. chissà


Se non sei kinghiana, ti consiglio La storia di Lisey, un buon modo per "entrare" nel suo modo di scrivere


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Il numero delle pagine non mi ha mai spaventato. tra l'altro uno dei libri più belli che ho letto ne aveva 1032


King ha almeno due romanzi oltre le 1.000 pagine, e una bella manciata tra le 800 e le 900...

La saga de La torre nera, sette volumi, ne conta almeno 4.000...


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>


E che sarà mai...io ne ho in lettura uno che ne ha 1158...


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se non sei kinghiana, ti consiglio La storia di Lisey, un buon modo per "entrare" nel suo modo di scrivere


ne ho letti altri ma non mi ha mai entusiasmato. ci ho messo definitivamente una pietra sopra con "misery non deve morire"


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2014)

in wish list
l'ultimo arrivato
è il libro di ken Follet
"I giorni dell'eternità"
qualcuno lo ha già letto?

king non riesco a leggerlo
ci ho provato, 
ma non è nelle mie corde


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2014)

King già acquistato.
Follett in corso di lettura.
Acquistato anche Sventura di Chuck Palahniuk. Attendo in settimana La Fortezza di Jennifer Egan.


----------



## rewindmee (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ne ho letti altri ma non mi ha mai entusiasmato. ci ho messo definitivamente una pietra sopra con "misery non deve morire"


Ma quale pietra? Daiiiiiii. Prova con Stagioni diverse, quattro novelle dedicate alle stagioni. Ne sono stati tratti tre film, tra cui Stand by me...


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma quale pietra? Daiiiiiii. Prova con Stagioni diverse, quattro novelle dedicate alle stagioni. Ne sono stati tratti tre film, tra cui Stand by me...


Non mi hai convinta.  La lettura è una cosa molto soggettiva


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Non mi hai convinta.  La lettura è una cosa molto soggettiva


Harry Potter? Anche io ci sono arrivato coi piedi di piombo, ma si lascia leggere benissimo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Il numero delle pagine non mi ha mai spaventato. tra l'altro uno dei libri più belli che ho letto ne aveva 1032


Lol. Io mi sono letto 11 libri di fila di una saga per un totale di più di 3000 pagine. Non è di certo il numero di pagine la cosa importante di un libro. Anzi.... qualche volta finirli lascia l'amaro in bocca. 

Il signore degli anelli l'ho riletto due volte di fila...

Le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco..... 4 libri da circa 1000 pagine l'uno.... 

Terry brooks.... tutti i libri di shannara e di landover... saranno 25 libri in totale..

il piacere è leggere. Non finire i libri.


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Lol. Io mi sono letto 11 libri di fila di una saga per un totale di più di 3000 pagine. Non è di certo il numero di pagine la cosa importante di un libro. Anzi.... qualche volta finirli lascia l'amaro in bocca.
> 
> Il signore degli anelli l'ho riletto due volte di fila...
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo!
se ti capita leggi "il quinto giorno" ... bellissimo


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Harry Potter? Anche io ci sono arrivato coi piedi di piombo, ma si lascia leggere benissimo



no, non ho letto harry potter


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non ho letto harry potter


Non è male, anzi!!! 
Comincia con il primo capitolo che è una favoletta...poi cresce sia il personaggio che la scrittura che i contenuti anche se è il solito scontato clichè del bene contro male...
Devo dire che mi è piaciuto molto...


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo!
> se ti capita leggi "il quinto giorno" ... bellissimo


Sono anni che mi insegue... è quello con la palla blu in campo nero, giusto?


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, non ho letto harry potter


Io non mi ci sarei mai mischiato, fosse stato per me...
...ma poi leggo On writing, autobiografia (e manuale di scrittura) di Stephen King.
In quel libro, King dice che quando era in convalescenza per l'incidente ha letto i 4 primi volumi di Potter uno in fila all'altro (l'ha fatto anche mia moglie, un anno dopo, per un'influenza!) e gli erano piaciuti un sacco (commentando "forse per la botta in testa che avevo preso nell'incidente").
A quel punto ho detto "se King dice una cosa del genere, deve essere un libro da provare"... e aveva ragione!

Peraltro, la Rowlings ha pubblicato due libri non-Potter di cui mi dicono gran bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo!
> se ti capita leggi "il quinto giorno" ... bellissimo


Io amo il fantasy anche se molti credono sia per bambini mentre invece è tutto il contrario. 

Harry potter non lo leggerei nemmeno sotto tortura. 
Ho già una lista di libri da comprare e leggere per i prossimo 2 anni...:rotfl:... tra 20 pagine ho finito anche quello che sto leggendo adesso.


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io amo il fantasy anche se molti credono sia per bambini mentre invece è tutto il contrario.
> 
> Harry potter non lo leggerei nemmeno sotto tortura.


Ami il fantasy ma non leggeresti Potter sotto tortura? 
Potter E' fantasy...

Ti prego, spiegami perchè non vuoi leggerlo... altrimenti ti torturo :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è male, anzi!!!
> Comincia con il primo capitolo che è una favoletta...poi cresce sia il personaggio che la scrittura che i contenuti anche se è il solito scontato clichè del bene contro male...
> Devo dire che mi è piaciuto molto...




Nicka ma che è successo al tuo avatar


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sono anni che mi insegue... è quello con la palla blu in campo nero, giusto?


esatto, proprio lui. 
uno dei libri più belli che abbia mai letto


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io amo il fantasy anche se molti credono sia per bambini mentre invece è tutto il contrario.
> 
> Harry potter non lo leggerei nemmeno sotto tortura.
> Ho già una lista di libri da comprare e leggere per i prossimo 2 anni...:rotfl:... tra 20 pagine ho finito anche quello che sto leggendo adesso.




infatti su Harry Potter passo pure io 

la mia lista dei libri e praticamente infinita... e continua a crescere. 
tra un po devo comprare un altro pezzo da aggiungere alla libreria!
santa Ikea


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti su Harry Potter passo pure io
> 
> la mia lista dei libri e praticamente infinita... e continua a crescere.
> tra un po devo comprare un altro pezzo da aggiungere alla libreria!
> santa Ikea


Io ogni tanto faccio un esame di coscienza: se non rileggerò mai quel libro e non interessa a nessuno dei miei cari, lo regalo (o vendo!)... ho la casa piena di carta


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto faccio un esame di coscienza: se non rileggerò mai quel libro e non interessa a nessuno dei miei cari, lo regalo (o vendo!)... ho la casa piena di carta


io non ce la faccio. ogni libro è una parte di me in qualche modo... alcuni più altri meno ma non riesco a "liberarmene"... pensa che mi accorgo solo passando accanto alla libreria se ne manca uno (a volte passa mia mamma a casa e se ne prende uno da leggere). quindi no, non li regalo.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Nicka ma che è successo al tuo avatar


Non ti piace?!


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ti piace?!



assolutamente si


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ce la faccio. ogni libro è una parte di me in qualche modo... alcuni più altri meno ma non riesco a "liberarmene"... pensa che mi accorgo solo passando accanto alla libreria se ne manca uno (a volte passa mia mamma a casa e se ne prende uno da leggere). quindi no, non li regalo.


Non sbagli mai un acquisto???
Io almeno uno su tre... e poi non è che non mi piacciono. Penso solo che non li riaprirò mai, figuriamoci rileggerli 
Quelli che anche remotamente vorrò rileggere o anche solo prestare perchè insegnano qualcosa, li tengo


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non sbagli mai un acquisto???
> Io almeno uno su tre... e poi non è che non mi piacciono. Penso solo che non li riaprirò mai, figuriamoci rileggerli
> Quelli che anche remotamente vorrò rileggere o anche solo prestare perchè insegnano qualcosa, li tengo


certo che li sbaglio... ma non li regalo lo stesso


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che li sbaglio... ma non li regalo lo stesso


Almeno prestali, c'è speranza che non tornino


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Almeno prestali, c'è speranza che non tornino


no


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ami il fantasy ma non leggeresti Potter sotto tortura?
> Potter E' fantasy...
> 
> Ti prego, spiegami perchè non vuoi leggerlo... altrimenti ti torturo :rotfl:


Quello non è fantasy. Sono favolette per ragazzini. Leggi le cronache del ghiaccio e del Fuoco di Martin.


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quello non è fantasy. Sono favolette per ragazzini. Leggi le cronache del ghiaccio e del Fuoco di Martin.


Ma lo hai mai letto, Potter? Ragazzini?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma lo hai mai letto, Potter? Ragazzini?


ma non ci provo nemmeno.

Tu hai mai letto le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco? Quello è il Fantasy.


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non ci provo nemmeno.
> 
> Tu hai mai letto le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco? Quello è il Fantasy.


Ho letto Shannara... brutta copia di Tolkien, però si lascia leggere...

Hai visto i film di Potter? Prima leggi i libri, nel caso...


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non ci provo nemmeno.
> 
> Tu hai mai letto le cronache del ghiaccio e del fuoco? Quello è il Fantasy.


Io ho letto entrambi...e non apprezzo il fantasy, nella maniera più assoluta...ma ho apprezzato, e molto, tutti e due, sia Potter che le Cronache.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho letto entrambi...e non apprezzo il fantasy, nella maniera più assoluta...ma ho apprezzato, e molto, tutti e due, sia Potter che le Cronache.


de gustibus non disputandum est. Io non lo leggerò. Ho almeno altri 1000 libri da finire prima e quando li avrò finiti ne avranno scritti altri 1000. 



rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho letto Shannara... brutta copia di Tolkien, però si lascia leggere...
> 
> Hai visto i film di Potter? Prima leggi i libri, nel caso...


Purtroppo ho visto i film per accompagnare la mamma di mia figlia. Due palle. Ad uno mi sono pure addormentato.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non ho trovato una discussione sulle ultimissime uscite, sia buone che non...
> 
> Comincio ovviamente io, con Mr Mercedes. Il nuovo romanzo di Stephen King mi sta prendendo molto, sono a una trentina di pagine e interrompere è stato DIFFICILE


Se somiglia a Doctor Sleep buono solo per accendere la stufa.


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se somiglia a Doctor Sleep buono solo per accendere la stufa.


No, questo è un poliziesco... ben congegnato. Diverso da King ma totalmente King


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se somiglia a Doctor Sleep buono solo per accendere la stufa.


come quasi tutta l'opera recente dell'ex Re.


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> come quasi tutta l'opera recente dell'ex Re.


Ci sono molte perle... per esempio La storia di Lisey.


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ci sono molte perle... per esempio La storia di Lisey.


le eccezioni ci sono, ma se penso ai primi due decenni di creatività, ho il dubbio che la sua opera sia ormai frutto solo dei cosiddetti "negri".
D'altronde lui stesso qualche anno fa disse: con la mia notorietà pubblicherebbero pure la lista della spesa di mia moglie


----------



## rewindmee (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> le eccezioni ci sono, ma se penso ai primi due decenni di creatività, ho il dubbio che la sua opera sia ormai frutto solo dei cosiddetti "negri".
> D'altronde lui stesso qualche anno fa disse: con la mia notorietà pubblicherebbero pure la lista della spesa di mia moglie


I "negri" però scriverebbero meglio


----------



## Caciottina (8 Ottobre 2014)

ho appena finito un libro e ieri ne ho iniziato un altro che non so se voglio continuare a leggere e se lo voglio fare da sola.
c'e' qualcuno che ha letto o sta leggendo o pensa di leggere: donne che amano troppo - Robin Norwood e prefazione di Dacia Maraini che pero vorrei lasciare alla fine. non vorrei leggerla prima del libro in se.


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> I "negri" però scriverebbero meglio


ahahahahah po' esse


----------

